# My Plastisol Transfers



## mr300s (Nov 10, 2009)

Was still having some issues with them. They appear to be almost sticky when I do the hot peel. I have tried all of your ideas. Still wasn't happy with them.

Today I cut up one of the transfers into strip and fooled around with all different type of settings, pressure , heat, etc.

I think I found what my problem was? To much heat, if that's possible? I was running it at 385-390 and by mistake today after doing my testing I didnt realize that the temp had dropped to like 365 and I pressed and wow did it peel the cleanest it ever has !!

I was a little worried that it didnt take good so just to be sure I used a Teflon sheet and repressed it and I think it came out good. Almost everything came off the transfer paper (1st time) where before there was quite a bit left.

Your thoughts? I didnt think to much heat would affect them?


----------



## ole Jobe (Jun 16, 2009)

When peeling hot, some of the ink stays on the paper because the ink has not solidified. If the heat is too high the ink will be too liquid and more of it will come off. A cold peel waits until the ink has completely solidified so none stays on the paper. So yes, being too hot could have been at least a part of the problem. God Bless.


----------

